# Need Chicken Help - Fast!



## Olive_Oyl (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey..Im a newbie!!! I need some help ASAP!! Ok..well I needed to fix dinner tonite..and our big dog..Otis...was in the house and I was doing something..and I heard something..So I went out into the kitchen..and the meat on the stove..in a skillet..cooling...was GONE Dumb dog ate it!!!  I was supposed to make some beef stroganouf..sp..and now I cant!!! Help..I need to have dinner done soon..I need a quick recipe..using egg noodles...I do have chicken..but its not thawed out!! Please please please help!!!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 16, 2005)

You could thaw the chicken in the mircowave and then

sautee it lightly and cover with some mushroom soup.  Bake for 30 minutes at 350.
Pour soup and meat over the noodles.


----------



## Olive_Oyl (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok..how do I thaw the chicken in the microwave..I was thinking about using this chicken cass. recipe I found..but it calls for the fam. size campbells cream of chicken and all I have is a combined 21 oz.cream of chicken..would that work..or no?  Thanks...


----------



## Ken (Nov 16, 2005)

You could also get a shorter dog.


----------



## Constance (Nov 16, 2005)

I hope you whomped Otis on the butt with the skillet! 

Actually, when my kids were little, I had a fox terrier that climbed up the chair and onto the kitchen table, then proceeded to eat my 10 year old daughter's birthday cake, before she even got to see it. 
We who love animals have to deal with certain issues. 

Do you have any canned tuna, chicken, clams or such? Any bacon or sausage? 
Those noodles will be so rich and delicious, you won't need much. Make sure you get some peas or broccoli in there too...that will add a lot of flavor.

Never fear...grandma's here!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 16, 2005)

Your incident reminds me of the film Christmas Story, the battle of the father vs. unruly bunch of canines from the neighbour!!   

Sorry I didn't want to make fun of such an urgent emergency, but I would think chicken version of stroganoff could be pretty good, too... I never tried the stroganoff itself with chicken but I cooked chicken with creamy sauces and mushrooms many times and they are always delicious... I would give it a try!


----------



## Olive_Oyl (Nov 16, 2005)

No..I dont have much..and I cant really run to the grocery store..we used the broccoli last nite...what about just making an easy spaghetti sauce or something...do you know of a quick and easy recipe like that...what do you think about the chicken cass....idea..but i only have 21 oz of cream o chicken..and it calls for 26 oz..with 6 chicken breasts...?


----------



## pdswife (Nov 16, 2005)

your cass. would work.  Just add a little bit of milk.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 16, 2005)

Olive, thaw the chicken in a micro with a very low setting, if you use too much power it will cook on the outside while the inside remain frozen. 
Do you have some fresh veg, like some leftover of broccoli, carrots, zucchini, onions, bell peppers? If you do you can julienne them, then stir fry them and the chicken strips with evoo or butter, garlic and salt and pepper. Then toss it with the pasta... simple but a very colourful pleasant looking result, not to mention pleasant tasting!


----------



## Olive_Oyl (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes!! Ok..how much milk...Heres the recipe...if you dont mind taking a look at it...www.wreg.com/Global?story.asp?S=1919085
..And thawing out my chicken..time defrost..Pwr-1 right? For how long..?? Thanks sooo much!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay gang, the link was wrong ... the "?" after "Global" should have been a "/" - here is the correct link for the Chicken and Egg Noodle Casserole Olive is trying to make.

Now that I have seen the recipe ... if your microwave as a defrost setting use it. If not - use low power and figure on about 8-minutes per pound. You'll want to check it every 4-5 minutes and separate the pieces as they come loose from each other. Since your going to par-boil them first anyway - getting cooked a little on the outside isn't going to be a problem.

As for the soup - the way it is used I wouldn't worry. But, you could add about 1/2 milk to stretch it out.


----------

